# FoxPro Shockwave



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of my new call.  I haven't been this excited since my son was born. My name is Ivan and I'm a coyote addict.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol I just bought a nrw rifle and coild not sleep till it got here. My name is Rick and I am a coyote addict.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Do we need a support group? Lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You'll enjoy the shockwave. I like mine. Good quality sound and volume.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi, my name is Mike and I'm a predator addict....................

I think a support group would be a benefit, at least we could get together have a few adult beverages and talk about our problems................. :nut: :nut:

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

This conversation sounds like a shockwave just rolled through. HA !!


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Bartender...I'll take a tall glass of milk!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I hunt with a friend, 2 actually, that use a shockwave. I think its a great machine.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Ya'll are making it easier on the wait.








I've been making ground blinds in the mean time. Yes, it's a little flooded. Don't laugh to hard.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

just wear your hip waders no big deal haha


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sit on a green inner tube.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

One day left. .......

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Don't forget pictures when you get it!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Ya'll should know I love posting pics by now lol.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

It arrived last night. Can't wait to try it out. Will post pictures tonight.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I will advise that if you change the order of your calls be sure to revise your catagories.....don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Will do

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

you're too excited to take good pictures.......wait till you calm down a little

I see you called a beaver or a woodchuck already. :biggrin:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

It's a beaver. Ya'll don't have Buccees gas stations up there?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

isn't Buccees a Texas thing?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I believe it is now that I think about it. My buddy had some family come from up north and they thought the shirts that say I love beaver (logo) where the funniest thing.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

some people have no taste.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

UPDATE: we went hunting Friday night. On the first ranch nothing. We decided to try some ricefields next, first I tried the coyote locator. We had 2 packs respond from two different locations. Then I went with female howls, we didn't think anything was coming 15min later and decided to leave the stand. Big mistake I flashed the field and saw 6 pairs of eyes looking back. I told my buddy to get ready to shoot, while I pressed the pup in distress. I guess they could see us with the full moon light because every time we turned the green lights on they would start walking off. I almost took a hail mary shot but decided to let walk off. We now have a plan of attack for next weekend and hope we didn't educate them. We also learned the use the berm between the fields like highways. I'll post a picture of the area in a little while.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Good luck! Sounds like you are in a good spot.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Brown stick figures us, blue is a lake, red yotes and path they took, and green x was the shockwave. Ps- sound clarity is beyond amazing on the shockwave.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Make a plan and think it through, watch your wind.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

youngdon said:


> Make a plan and think it through, watch your wind.


Will do, this time I will be hunting during the day time. The lake's brim is about 15ft high, so I'll be ghillued up on the side. I'll be taking pictures while my buddy shoots.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------

